# Gun Values......... Is there a "Bible" or "Kelly Blue Book" - if so which is the best?



## Less Stress (Oct 31, 2008)

Just bought a rather large collection of guns, some World War II stuff.... Mausers, Lugers... plus a bunch of other new and old domestic and foreign pistols rifles and shotguns.
I am going to sell the collection piece by piece and want to make sure I establish fair selling prices as I most likely will sell to family and friends.
is there a "bible" or 'bluebook" that portrays accurate pricing information?


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

I would say blue book of gun values


----------



## NEOHIO25 (Mar 16, 2013)

The blue book is basically just a reference, the market depicts what the gun is actually worth.
meaning its worth what someone is willing to pay for it. 
I took a Glock to a gun show, guy "blue booked it" said it was worth $350. Well I sold it locally for $450, so those prices are off a little.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

If you want to get for them what they are worth, and don't know yourself, you would be best off having someone that knows come by and grade and value them for you. It will cost you the charges for his time but you will know for sure what you have. When you are selling things, you should always know what you are selling IMO.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

want there REAL value?? sign them up with a kiko auction they know there stuff and have buyers from all 50 states. ask for mickie kiko she can set it up.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

In some cases, a collector might pay a high price for a firearm depending on how badly he/she wants it. Also, with WWII guns you might want to so some studying and ask a lot of questions to see how original each one is or if it has been rebuilt/refinished in an armory. You might have a gun that has one manufacturers name on the barrel but the rest of the pieces each came from another. I'm currently in search of a 1911 from that time period if you happened to pick one up.


----------



## Less Stress (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for the responses and the solid advice.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

FYI, for $30 you can apply to the ATF and get a "curio and relics" license which will allow you to sell antiques or guns over 50 years old without going thru FFL dealer. You can also buy firearms with it. As long as they are for or from your own collection, you can't be a "dealer" though.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

look your guns up on gunbroker.com it's an auction site. if you follow your guns for a few weeks you'll get the average price they are selling for. Armslist is also a decent site for guns


----------



## Less Stress (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for the recent replies...... would I get in trouble with anyone or any agency if I sold the guns one or two at a time? Or if I posted on this site to sell?


----------

